
Web development learning guide – a front end approach - illuminated
https://blog.petrovic.gr/2016/12/frontend-development-a-learning-guide/
======
illuminated
Author here... It's been a lot of work to assemble the guide, but I'm sure it
can be made better. I'm open to suggestions, thanks!

~~~
brudgers
It's a nice piece of work. I think the next level is to incorporate the
important concepts behind the links into your document. This will allow a
consistent teaching method, remove redundancy, and simplify the presentation
for the reader. Basically push the document toward a comprehensive self
contained course.

To put it a different way, treat the document as a bibliography for the next
version of your article.

~~~
illuminated
Thanks, you're right. But, it is also a good thing for the people to get used
to different ways of explaining things. Not everything you can find online is
explained the best way.

The only thing I did was to add the missing pieces here and there, to round
the story. To have them understand what needs to be learned, what do they have
to know, in order to be confident tomorrow.

